# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  برام راحته

## Mohamad_R

با سلام خدمت دوستای عزیز . 
بنده از اونجایی که شاید بدونین پایه یازدهمم و یه مشکل به وجود آومده برام (مشکل مشکل که نه)  :Yahoo (76): 

تو درس زیست من نشر الگو استفاده میکنم . البته چون ساعت مطالعه من تو این درس زیاده ( حدود 20 الی 18 ساعت در هفته) یعنی حدودا 2 ساعت در روز (البته بدون ریا ) 

تست های این کتاب برا من دیگه چالشی نیست و آسونه ( سطح C هم آسونه) به خاطر همین موندم چیکار کنم تستاشو بزنم و نکته برداری کنم یا برم سراغ منبع دیگه ای . 

مسیله دیگه اینه که از قرار معلوم خیلیا برا زیست میکرو گرفتن ( 99/9 درصد کلاس ما) و همین منو نگران کرده که نکنه منبع من اشتباهه و باید میکرو میگرفتم  :Yahoo (31): 
الان دوستان چیکار کنم الگو رو ادامه بدم یا میکرو رو بخرم . 

حائز اهمیت که چون تستای میکرو دوستمو یه روز گرفتم و زدم تستایی که تو پاسخنامه به صورت سبز و نارنجی هست برام آسون بوده . :Yahoo (83):  (بازم بدون ریا)


موفق باشید  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

سلام بستگی به مولفش داره میتونی نمونه کتاب رو ببینی تو نت خیلی سبزم ببین

----------


## INFERNAL

وقتی میتونی بگی یه کتاب رو کامل بلدی که آزمون بدی و نتیجه ش رو ببینی...

----------


## Mohamad_R

> وقتی میتونی بگی یه کتاب رو کامل بلدی که آزمون بدی و نتیجه ش رو ببینی...


نتیجه هام که خدا رو شکر خوبه . 
گزینه دو 80 90 میزنم

----------


## INFERNAL

> نتیجه هام که خدا رو شکر خوبه . 
> گزینه دو 80 90 میزنم


اگه دلیل غلط زدنت اشتباه خودته نیازی به کتاب عوض کردن نداری وگرنه میتونی واسه تست بیشتر یه کتاب بگیری

----------


## mahdi_artur

> نتیجه هام که خدا رو شکر خوبه . 
> گزینه دو 80 90 میزنم


عزیز من گزینه دو؟!!!!!! گزینه دو و سنجش سوالاتشون خیلی آسونه و سطح سوالات قلم چی زمین تا آسمون فرق میکنه!!!!(البته تک و توک سوال آسون هم داره!!!) شما بایستی سوالات قلم چی رو از خودتون آزمون بگیرید!

----------


## Mohamad_R

> عزیز من گزینه دو؟!!!!!! گزینه دو و سنجش سوالاتشون خیلی آسونه و سطح سوالات قلم چی زمین تا آسمون فرق میکنه!!!!(البته تک و توک سوال آسون هم داره!!!) شما بایستی سوالات قلم چی رو از خودتون آزمون بگیرید!


معلومه که اصلا روی سوالات گزینه دو رو ندیدین . درضمن نشر الگو سری تست های معتبر داره که از قلمچی هستش خوشبختانه اونارو هم میزنم ..........

----------


## Mohamad_R

> اگه دلیل غلط زدنت اشتباه خودته نیازی به کتاب عوض کردن نداری وگرنه میتونی واسه تست بیشتر یه کتاب بگیری


نظرتون در مورد سه سطحی قلمچی یا ای کیو چیه کدوم بهتره  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R


نتیجه هام که خدا رو شکر خوبه . 
گزینه دو 80 90 میزنم







 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_artur


عزیز من گزینه دو؟!!!!!! گزینه دو و سنجش سوالاتشون خیلی آسونه و سطح سوالات قلم چی زمین تا آسمون فرق میکنه!!!!(البته تک و توک سوال آسون هم داره!!!) شما بایستی سوالات قلم چی رو از خودتون آزمون بگیرید!







 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R


معلومه که اصلا روی سوالات گزینه دو رو ندیدین . درضمن نشر الگو سری تست های معتبر داره که از قلمچی هستش خوشبختانه اونارو هم میزنم ..........



گزینه دو آسون نیست 
استاندارده....
سوال سخت هم داره ولی سخت کنکوری نه سخت مثل قلم چی_

----------


## Mohamad_R

> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> گزینه دو آسون نیست 
> استاندارده....
> سوال سخت هم داره ولی سخت کنکوری نه سخت مثل قلم چی_









بله البته قلمچی هم راحت میشه وقتی کتاب آبی رو بزنی

----------


## INFERNAL

> نظرتون در مورد سه سطحی قلمچی یا ای کیو چیه کدوم بهتره


من هر جفتش دیدم وخوب بودن ولی کفه ی ترازو یه مقدار سمت iq سنگین تره
خودت یه فصل از هر دو کتاب رو ببین بعد تصمیم بگیر

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R


بله البته قلمچی هم راحت میشه وقتی کتاب آبی رو بزنی


حفظی؟
اره_

----------


## _Senoritta_

عاخه بستگی داره درصدتون تو ازمونا چطور باشه

----------


## Hameeed

> بله البته قلمچی هم راحت میشه وقتی کتاب آبی رو بزنی


این که شما فکر میکنید همه سوالای قلمچی از کتاب آبی طرح میشن و کسی میتونه با کتاب آبی به درصد و تراز ایده آل برسه به نظر من درست نیست...

----------


## Amirkhan21

> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> گزینه دو آسون نیست 
> استاندارده....
> سوال سخت هم داره ولی سخت کنکوری نه سخت مثل قلم چی_


موافقم سید زیست گزینه ۲ از بقیه موسسات بهتره

----------


## Mohamad_R

> موافقم سید زیست گزینه ۲ از بقیه موسسات بهتره



طراح تستای گزینه دو فک کنم مال پازوکی باشه

----------


## diligent

> با سلام خدمت دوستای عزیز . 
> بنده از اونجایی که شاید بدونین پایه یازدهمم و یه مشکل به وجود آومده برام (مشکل مشکل که نه) 
> 
> تو درس زیست من نشر الگو استفاده میکنم . البته چون ساعت مطالعه من تو این درس زیاده ( حدود 20 الی 18 ساعت در هفته) یعنی حدودا 2 ساعت در روز (البته بدون ریا ) 
> 
> تست های این کتاب برا من دیگه چالشی نیست و آسونه ( سطح C هم آسونه) به خاطر همین موندم چیکار کنم تستاشو بزنم و نکته برداری کنم یا برم سراغ منبع دیگه ای . 
> 
> مسیله دیگه اینه که از قرار معلوم خیلیا برا زیست میکرو گرفتن ( 99/9 درصد کلاس ما) و همین منو نگران کرده که نکنه منبع من اشتباهه و باید میکرو میگرفتم 
> الان دوستان چیکار کنم الگو رو ادامه بدم یا میکرو رو بخرم . 
> ...


چه نتیجه ای گرفتین بالاخره؟ اگر موفقیت آمیز بوده باهامون به اشتراک بذارین منم دارم با الگو پیش میرم

----------


## Mohamad_R

> چه نتیجه ای گرفتین بالاخره؟ اگر موفقیت آمیز بوده باهامون به اشتراک بذارین منم دارم با الگو پیش میرم


این مال دوسال پیشه ! خیلی خندیدم چرا اینجوری مینوشتم  :Yahoo (114): 

اونموقع راس میگفتم اره الگو خیلی تو تفهیم درس بهم کمک کرد طوری که من الان برا سال پایه هیچ درسنامه ای جز کتاب درسی نمیخونم ! ولی تستاش  :Yahoo (68):  تستاش اگه سه بعدی هست  شاید 20 درصدش به زور ارزش کنکوری داشته باشن! 
سال دوازدهمش رو هم اصلا توصیه نمیکنم برخلاف بقیه و طولانی خسته کننده و زیاده ! نمیدونم این نسل جدید چطوره ولی من سه بعدی داشتم .

----------


## diligent

> این مال دوسال پیشه ! خیلی خندیدم چرا اینجوری مینوشتم 
> 
> اونموقع راس میگفتم اره الگو خیلی تو تفهیم درس بهم کمک کرد طوری که من الان برا سال پایه هیچ درسنامه ای جز کتاب درسی نمیخونم ! ولی تستاش  تستاش اگه سه بعدی هست  شاید 20 درصدش به زور ارزش کنکوری داشته باشن! 
> سال دوازدهمش رو هم اصلا توصیه نمیکنم برخلاف بقیه و طولانی خسته کننده و زیاده ! نمیدونم این نسل جدید چطوره ولی من سه بعدی داشتم .


اره میدونم واسه سالای پیشه من تازه کارم واسه همون پرسیدم که از تجربه استفاده کنم. من سال دهم یازدهم الگو دارم دوازدهم میکرو 
بنظرم منبع تکمیلی که حتما نیازه چون تستایی که میزنم تعداد کمیشون مارک دار میشه که واسه مرور کمه. من اصلا درسنامشو نمیخونم چون بخوام درسنامه بخونم کل تستاش لو رفته محسوب میشه ولی ببینم مبحثی تست بزنم مشکل داشته باشم بعدش میرم سراغ درسنامه مثلا مبحث الکترو کاردیو گرام  برام گنگ بود موج هاش.
آزمون پلاس گرفتم ولی شنیدم خوب نیست خودمم فرصت نکردم بررسیش کنم 
گمونم واسه تستای سطح بالا تر ای کیو بد نباشه. واسه جمع بندی نمیدونم چیا بگیرم دقیقا حالا فعلا با همین پیش برم تا عید

----------


## Mohamad_R

> اره میدونم واسه سالای پیشه من تازه کارم واسه همون پرسیدم که از تجربه استفاده کنم. من سال دهم یازدهم الگو دارم دوازدهم میکرو 
> بنظرم منبع تکمیلی که حتما نیازه چون تستایی که میزنم تعداد کمیشون مارک دار میشه که واسه مرور کمه. من اصلا درسنامشو نمیخونم چون بخوام درسنامه بخونم کل تستاش لو رفته محسوب میشه ولی ببینم مبحثی تست بزنم مشکل داشته باشم بعدش میرم سراغ درسنامه مثلا مبحث الکترو کاردیو گرام  برام گنگ بود موج هاش.
> آزمون پلاس گرفتم ولی شنیدم خوب نیست خودمم فرصت نکردم بررسیش کنم 
> گمونم واسه تستای سطح بالا تر ای کیو بد نباشه. واسه جمع بندی نمیدونم چیا بگیرم دقیقا حالا فعلا با همین پیش برم تا عید



ایکیو نظام جدید مثل قدیم خوب نیس . منبع دوم رو ول کنین به نظر من الگو رو بزارین کنار کتاب دیگه ای کار کنین

----------


## diligent

> ایکیو نظام جدید مثل قدیم خوب نیس . منبع دوم رو ول کنین به نظر من الگو رو بزارین کنار کتاب دیگه ای کار کنین


چی مثلا؟ نمیخوام خیلی هزینه کنم کتابای مختلف بگیرم ولی یه کتاب که پوشش بده همه چیزو و سطحش خوب باشه چیه بنظر شما‌؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> چی مثلا؟ نمیخوام خیلی هزینه کنم کتابای مختلف بگیرم ولی یه کتاب که پوشش بده همه چیزو و سطحش خوب باشه چیه بنظر شما‌؟



خب فاگوزیست جامع که بتونین بعدا برای جمعبندی هم استفاده کنین

----------


## NormaL

> چی مثلا؟ نمیخوام خیلی هزینه کنم کتابای مختلف بگیرم ولی یه کتاب که پوشش بده همه چیزو و سطحش خوب باشه چیه بنظر شما‌؟


جامع دو جلدی خیلی سبز کتاب خوبیه

----------

